# Ramadan Church Service - Police Called



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

In my hotel apartment, every Friday they have a Christian Church service in the banqueting hall, mainly Filipinos attend, a few hundred of them. It's a happy-clappy type event with a live (loud) band and lots of singing and praising their god, goes on for around 3 hours. It's actually OK, I don't mind it at all, at least they seem to be having fun.

Well this morning (around 30 minutes ago) police were called and stopped it, because of the singing and music. No arrests but they were told that although yes they could meet, no they couldn't play music and sing hymns.

So praising the same god (as Muslims and Christians worship the same guy) isn't allowed here during Ramadan.

Thoughts?


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Its the music that did it....Muslims generally dont prefer loud music during Ramadan. 

Although having listened to many Filipinos singing, who believe they are karaoke stars with their horribly out of tune voices, it may have been the singing that did it for them......


----------



## Vetteguy (Jan 3, 2010)

Being raised a "Southern Baptist" in Arkansas. I had Hell Fire and Brimstone cast at me from every direction. Fastforward a few years I married a Catholic woman and I have attended only Catholic services for the past 24+ years. It is a much more subdued and quiet service and I much prefer it this way. But having said that. I firmly believe in the "To each his own" moto. Just my 2 cents


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Music, singing and dancing not allowed during Ramadan, nothing to do with Christianity. 2 years ago at my daughter's birthday party (Hard Rock Cafe) we were not allowed to sing Happy Birthday.


----------



## Seabee (Jul 15, 2010)

I agree, nothing to do with it being an informal church. Singing, dancing, live music isn't allowed during Ramadan, whatever the occasion.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Seabee said:


> I agree, nothing to do with it being an informal church. Singing, dancing, live music isn't allowed during Ramadan, whatever the occasion.


Who said anything about it being an informal church?

I just thought it somewhat hypocritical (which is, after all, what religion is) that two religions that worship the same omnipotent deity in different ways, well, that one can tell the other how and when it can worship said deity.

Ridiculous.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm probably going to get into trouble for this, but, if loud music, singing, dancing isn't allowed...then maybe they need to lower the volume of their call to prayer and also the lengthy sermons that follow.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

oooooooooooooh Pamela !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol x


----------



## wonderwoman (Nov 14, 2009)

[
yea well said pamela


----------



## Vetteguy (Jan 3, 2010)

Well said Pamela...Well said


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> In my hotel apartment, every Friday they have a Christian Church service in the banqueting hall, mainly Filipinos attend, a few hundred of them. It's a happy-clappy type event with a live (loud) band and lots of singing and praising their god, goes on for around 3 hours. It's actually OK, I don't mind it at all, at least they seem to be having fun.
> 
> Well this morning (around 30 minutes ago) police were called and stopped it, because of the singing and music. No arrests but they were told that although yes they could meet, no they couldn't play music and sing hymns.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the stone age.......................


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> I just thought it somewhat hypocritical (which is, after all, what religion is) that two religions that worship the same omnipotent deity in different ways, well, that one can tell the other how and when it can worship said deity.
> 
> Ridiculous.


I guess Islam can tell Christianity or any other religion how and when it can worship said deity - in the UAE. 

Last I checked, it's not a democracy over there?

Having exposure to the religion, it's a strange one and may seem odd to outsiders but the 'no music' during ramdhan is an extremely common 'rule' and most muslims will completely understand. I'm sure you are aware of the hypocrisy of the situation ... I know many muslims who stop smoking/drinking during the month of ramadhan and then start again after Eid. Then again, you'll find that in any religion so not fair to pick on the muslims.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

w_man said:


> I guess Islam can tell Christianity or any other religion how and when it can worship said deity - in the UAE.
> 
> Last I checked, it's not a democracy over there?
> 
> Having exposure to the religion, it's a strange one and may seem odd to outsiders but the 'no music' during ramdhan is an extremely common 'rule' and most muslims will completely understand. I'm sure you are aware of the hypocrisy of the situation ... I know many muslims who stop smoking/drinking during the month of ramadhan and then start again after Eid. Then again, you'll find that in any religion so not fair to pick on the muslims.


Just to clarify, I did grow up in a community where there were hindus, muslims and christians living together. As far as I can recall, no one made as big a deal about Ramadan as they do out here. People did fast but worked normal hours and life carried on as normal for everyone. And people back home are certainly not privileged enough to enjoy the comforts that the ones in Dubai enjoy.
My understanding is that the whole point of Ramadan is to cleanse the spirit through sacrifice. How does one expect to achieve this if they dictate someone else's way of life through intimidation...that's hardly spiritual behaviour in my opinion.
Having said that, I do understand and appreciate the whole concept of Ramadan and join in the festivities with my friends and colleagues. Sadly, the people out here are nowhere close to following the Holy Month as the ones back home. Just goes to show it's not the religion that is a hypocrisy, it's the people who make it like that.


----------



## Seabee (Jul 15, 2010)

_"Who said anything about it being an informal church?" _ 

You did Andy, you said it was a service held in the ballroom of an apartment hotel. That's informal, formal is in a church.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Seabee said:


> _"Who said anything about it being an informal church?" _
> 
> You did Andy, you said it was a service held in the ballroom of an apartment hotel. That's informal, formal is in a church.


OK, but that wasn't the "problem" it's allowed here???

Pedant!


----------



## Seabee (Jul 15, 2010)

_"Pedant!" _
Calm down Andy, you're the one who pedantically raised an objection to my use of the word 'informal'. Hardly a dramatic, world-shattering word is it.

_"OK, but that wasn't the "problem" it's allowed here???"_
Yes, other religions are allowed here but that wasn't your point was it? I thought your point was that the police (maybe called by a hotel guest who needed to get some sleep?) told the congregation that live music & singing isn't allowed during Ramadan. 


Trivia - a thought that Pamela's call to prayer comment triggered...do we have church bells here? I don't live near one so I don't know the answer. And if they do peal bells, is it still allowed during Ramadan?


----------



## Vetteguy (Jan 3, 2010)

Here we go!!!!!!!!!
Religion and Politics are two topics I have notice always start quite lively if not heated conversations. More often than not it is a heated one.......
Can't we all just get along and have a pint and talk about football.........LOL


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

The whole point of this thread is to show the utter hypocrisy, that 2 religions who share the same omnipotent being as a figurehead, one wants to be the stronger and dictates to the other that at certain times of year they cannot worship said OB in the manner to which they are accustomed.

As for hotel guests being woken up, no bud, the room is really well soundproofed, so that wasn't it, I spoke to the manager, he said it was a guy outside that heard something when the hotel doors were opened and rang the police.

Police were totally out of their depth mind you, but it all passed quietly in the end.


----------



## Seabee (Jul 15, 2010)

Religion and hypocrisy Andy; as the saying goes 'it was ever thus'.


----------



## Mo0nStaR21 (Jun 25, 2010)

*this is hopeless... i agree with everything pamela states and as far as i know it is the same in my religion. i am a muslim by the way...and i am fasting but also listening to music all the time and watching my colleauges eating on their break...it is the month of sacrificing and controlling your desires...what controlling is there is you dont see anyone eating infront of you? :-s or forcing others to do things your way.. thats just wrong...religion says respect everyone and all religions for what they are.. -.- so annoying...spoiling the image of the religion*


----------



## Vetteguy (Jan 3, 2010)

If my history is correct Andy..The fact that 2 religions praising the same omnipotent being and one wanting to be stronger than the other has been the start of almost every war ever fought......
I'm not trying to start a war with you I just think it's funny that things are the way they are in this world......


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

And then last night they had a kids party with a live entertainer and loud records (showing my age there) for the kids to dance to.

Hypocrisy again.


----------



## desres (Oct 31, 2009)

Mo0nStaR21 said:


> *this is hopeless... i agree with everything pamela states and as far as i know it is the same in my religion. i am a muslim by the way...and i am fasting but also listening to music all the time and watching my colleauges eating on their break...it is the month of sacrificing and controlling your desires...what controlling is there is you dont see anyone eating infront of you? :-s or forcing others to do things your way.. thats just wrong...religion says respect everyone and all religions for what they are.. -.- so annoying...spoiling the image of the religion*


:clap2: Very well said


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Strangely enough they were singing their little socks off again this morning - no hassles.


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> I'm probably going to get into trouble for this, but, if loud music, singing, dancing isn't allowed...then maybe they need to lower the volume of their call to prayer and also the lengthy sermons that follow.


The call of prayer, and the sermons are not under the category of loud music, singing and dancing. 

I wouldn't expect a mature adult to make such a ridiculously offensive statement, considering that nobody has forced you to live in a Muslim country.

As for this thread topic, there has to be a line drawn somewhere. Music and singing although is part of a number of Christian congregations, isn't a fundamental requirement to any major Christian denomination I have ever come across.


These chaps sound about as clever as the Brits that get arrested for having sex on the beach.

It does bother me the amount of 'complaints' there are about things that border on prejudice and racism, with the only 'hypocrisy' being the fact that people are biting the very hand that feeds them.

Complaints about customer service, driving, expense, etc are totally understandable, but complaints about Islam or Arabic culture itself is just plain ridiculous for an expat, and is the epitome of hypocrisy.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

M123 said:


> Complaints about customer service, driving, expense, etc are totally understandable, but complaints about Islam or Arabic culture itself is just plain ridiculous for an expat, and is the epitome of hypocrisy.


You have to be kidding??? If something is wrong (police telling a woman to throw a dog out into the streets in sharjah because the neighbors angels will not come visit comes to mind), then complaining about it not only understandable but I would argue that its necessary. If everyone went along with your train of thought, it would be ok for little girls to be mutilated in the arabic world and married off at the time of their first menstration. 

With your train of though, the middle east will still continue to stay in the dark ages.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Jynxgirl - please go home you obviously do not like living here and I, for one, am tired of your constant moaning.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I dont care for it here at all, that is an understatement. But shall stay as its a means to an end. Sorry.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

M123 said:


> The call of prayer, and the sermons are not under the category of loud music, singing and dancing.
> 
> I wouldn't expect a mature adult to make such a ridiculously offensive statement, considering that nobody has forced you to live in a Muslim country.
> 
> ...


I was just putting forth my point of view. I do not expect you to agree with whatever I say.

As for hypocrisy, surely you must have found something to complain about during your time in Dubai. Are you stating that you have never once complained about anything in Dubai? If so, then I applaud you. If not, then your post is the only hypocritical one on this thread.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

M123 said:


> but complaints about Islam or Arabic culture itself is just plain ridiculous for an expat, and is the epitome of hypocrisy.


From todays Gulf News

gulfnews : 13-year-old girl dies after circumcision

Perhaps complaints are ridiculous but criticism is completely valid.


----------



## Wizard Of Odd (Aug 17, 2010)

M123 said:


> It does bother me the amount of 'complaints' there are about things that border on prejudice and racism, with the only 'hypocrisy' being the fact that people are biting the very hand that feeds them.
> 
> But complaints about Islam or Arabic culture itself is just plain ridiculous for an expat, and is the epitome of hypocrisy.


The Emiratis need the expats a whole lot more than the expats need the Emiratis.

You are kidding with this last sentence aren't you? Instead of "complaints" try observations, in UK you can criticise any religion as you have something that is known as "Freedom of speech" that does not exist here, if i decide to call a stupid driver a (insert curse here) they can and do file a complaint against me and I get fined because they are in the wrong. That sounds fair doesn't it.

I'd like to see certain nationalities act in the same way they do here in a civilised society, they'd be the laughing stock.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Wizard Of Odd said:


> You are kidding with this last sentence aren't you? Instead of "complaints" try observations, in UK you can criticise any religion as you have something that is known as "Freedom of speech" that does not exist here.


Is there still freedom of speech in the UK??????????????  only just!!!! The penalites may not be as harsh there, but you really do have to word things very carefully these days

Jo xxx


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

jojo said:


> Is there still freedom of speech in the UK??????????????  only just!!!! The penalites may not be as harsh there, but you really do have to word things very carefully these days
> 
> Jo xxx


So there's my weekly visits to speakers corner gone then.

Is it really that bad now Jo? If so they're on a downhill slope.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Andy Capp said:


> So there's my weekly visits to speakers corner gone then.
> 
> Is it really that bad now Jo? If so they're on a downhill slope.


It all has to be "politically correct" these days thats for sure! and yes, all it seems to do is cause alot of secrecy and resentment that bubbles under the surface!!??

Jo xxx


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> You have to be kidding??? If something is wrong (police telling a woman to throw a dog out into the streets in sharjah because the neighbors angels will not come visit comes to mind), then complaining about it not only understandable but I would argue that its necessary. If everyone went along with your train of thought, it would be ok for little girls to be mutilated in the arabic world and married off at the time of their first menstration.
> 
> With your train of though, the middle east will still continue to stay in the dark ages.



There will be always exceptions, such as how black people are treated as animals on occasion by the American police forces, or how the alleged 'freedom fighters of the military slaughter and torture and sexually abuse innocent Iraqis.

Mutilation in the arabic world and girls married very young is an exception rather than the rule. See my point on America above.

Perhaps if you didn't feel such a large sense of entitlement, being from a place that's murdered over a million Iraqi's with absolutely no guilt or reflection, maybe you'd get somewhere. Find me a comparable tragedy in recent history and perhaps I'll rate your intelligence a little higher.

I suggest instead of attacking the culture you have willingly put yourself in, perhaps you should ask more questions about it and learn how to integrate, like many many Arabs and Muslims have in western culture.

Unless of course you think extremists with the loudest voices are actually anything other than a complete minority.

After all, if I said with 'your train of thought' black people would be slaves, would you accept it?? (if it's yes, for your own embarrassment, do not respond)


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

Wizard Of Odd said:


> The Emiratis need the expats a whole lot more than the expats need the Emiratis.
> 
> You are kidding with this last sentence aren't you? Instead of "complaints" try observations, in UK you can criticise any religion as you have something that is known as "Freedom of speech" that does not exist here, if i decide to call a stupid driver a (insert curse here) they can and do file a complaint against me and I get fined because they are in the wrong. That sounds fair doesn't it.
> 
> I'd like to see certain nationalities act in the same way they do here in a civilised society, they'd be the laughing stock.



I am an expat myself from Britain, but I don't feel like I am 'needed' here. For every ignorant chav there are educated and respectful expats who actually respect the culture and appreciate the respect they are treated with. 

As for your other comment, try talking about Judaism and the Holocaust, and see how far your freedom of speech gets you :juggle:

Once you understand you are NOT in the UK, which is a concept I got very comfortable with very quickly, then you'll enjoy it, otherwise go home where you will be happier; I know I would.


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> I was just putting forth my point of view. I do not expect you to agree with whatever I say.
> 
> As for hypocrisy, surely you must have found something to complain about during your time in Dubai. Are you stating that you have never once complained about anything in Dubai? If so, then I applaud you. If not, then your post is the only hypocritical one on this thread.



If you quote my post, at least do me the courtesy of reading it first.

You will find that the last paragraph you quoted, fully addresses your point, before you call hypocrisy.

Thanks


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

M123 said:


> If you quote my post, at least do me the courtesy of reading it first.
> 
> You will find that the last paragraph you quoted, fully addresses your point, before you call hypocrisy.
> 
> Thanks


Go ahead and read this one first then before calling my post a ridiculously offensive statement.
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...hurch-service-police-called-2.html#post350579

It seems that you have a bone to pick with almost everyone who has commented on this thread, so I'm just going to sit this one out if you don't mind. 
I've had enough of people trying to shove their points of view down other people's throats, when in fact it is them that need to get off their high horse and learn to accept that not everybody lives by their rules and expectations.


----------



## Vetteguy (Jan 3, 2010)

M123 said:


> There will be always exceptions, such as how black people are treated as animals on occasion by the American police forces, or how the alleged 'freedom fighters of the military slaughter and torture and sexually abuse innocent Iraqis.
> 
> Mutilation in the arabic world and girls married very young is an exception rather than the rule. See my point on America above.
> 
> ...


Lets not Start bashing Americans as a whole and having a "sense of entitlement" AND KILLING MILLIONS OF IRAQI'S WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT. SADAM HUSSEIN IS THE ONLY ONE WHO DID THAT. AND THE UK HAS BEEN IN IRAQ AS LONG AS THE US HAS. SO DO YOUR HOMEWORK. I AM RETIRED FROM THE US ARMY AND SERVED IN IRAQ FOR SEVERAL YEARS. I KNOW A MILLION IRAQI'S HAVENT BEEN KILLED BY THE COALITION FORCES (THIS INCLUDES THE UK)
AS I STATED EARLIER IN THIS THREAD "RELIGION AND POLITICS" ARE VERY DANGEROUS TOPICS TO CONVERSE ABOUT BECAUSE IT WILL INEVIDABLY END IN AN ARGUMENT BECAUSE EVERYONE HAS A DIFFERENT OPPINION.....
LET'S NOT USE THIS THREAD TO BASH EACH OTHER.......


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> Go ahead and read this one first then before calling my post a ridiculously offensive statement.
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...hurch-service-police-called-2.html#post350579
> 
> It seems that you have a bone to pick with almost everyone who has commented on this thread, so I'm just going to sit this one out if you don't mind.
> I've had enough of people trying to shove their points of view down other people's throats, when in fact it is them that need to get off their high horse and learn to accept that not everybody lives by their rules and expectations.


Ignore my alleged 'bone to pick' with anyone. I am responding to specific things.

You initially equated the Call to prayer and sermons in a Muslim country, with singing and dancing, which is ridiculously offensive to any muslim.

You then claimed I said you cannot complain about anything, but in actual fact I did (in the very post you quoted).

If people shove their point of view and other nonsense, that's your own personal business and nothing to do with what I've said.

Feel free to sit out, but I don't think there is anything controversial that I have said to you. It's pretty simple and clear.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

M123;354884
I suggest instead of attacking the culture you have willingly put yourself in said:


> Most of your post honestly I just didnt follow. If you are from the uk, your sentences just seem a bit odd or maybe just its a bit of rambling. I am not sure but regardless, I just heard blah blah blah alot.
> 
> I have a few muslim emirati friends. I integrate just fine. Its my sharjah and rak emirati friends who talk more crap on dubai emiratis then I could ever do.
> 
> That last sentence, makes no sense at all. I said question things that are wrong. Why or where you would come up with that??? That wasnt even logical.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

M123 said:


> You initially equated the Call to prayer and sermons in a Muslim country, with singing and dancing, which is ridiculously offensive to any muslim.


So the call to prayer is ok but the songs song at church are not?? My goodness does that seem a bit hypocritical to anyone else?? And that a muslim would be offended by it is even crazier to me. That is something very little to get offended about, and you said ridiculously offended.


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

Vetteguy said:


> Lets not Start bashing Americans as a whole and having a "sense of entitlement" AND KILLING MILLIONS OF IRAQI'S WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT. SADAM HUSSEIN IS THE ONLY ONE WHO DID THAT. AND THE UK HAS BEEN IN IRAQ AS LONG AS THE US HAS. SO DO YOUR HOMEWORK. I AM RETIRED FROM THE US ARMY AND SERVED IN IRAQ FOR SEVERAL YEARS. I KNOW A MILLION IRAQI'S HAVENT BEEN KILLED BY THE COALITION FORCES (THIS INCLUDES THE UK)
> AS I STATED EARLIER IN THIS THREAD "RELIGION AND POLITICS" ARE VERY DANGEROUS TOPICS TO CONVERSE ABOUT BECAUSE IT WILL INEVIDABLY END IN AN ARGUMENT BECAUSE EVERYONE HAS A DIFFERENT OPPINION.....
> LET'S NOT USE THIS THREAD TO BASH EACH OTHER.......


Apparently it's bad etiquette to type in capitals.

One million brits protested against the Iraq war, and we are well aware of the lack of basis for it.

As for the over one million Iraqi's killed, I was also referring to sanctions, as well as the 2 wars led by the Bush family. Not to mention depleted uranium and generations of disabled and mutated children.

Your US Army status is hardly a good thing. Your participation in the invasion of a country that had nothing to do with yours is something you'll have to live with. Just remember the thousands of families who've lives have been ripped apart as a result.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

M123 said:


> Ignore my alleged 'bone to pick' with anyone. I am responding to specific things.
> 
> *You initially equated the Call to prayer and sermons in a Muslim country, with singing and dancing, which is ridiculously offensive to any muslim.*
> You then claimed I said you cannot complain about anything, but in actual fact I did (in the very post you quoted).
> ...


It wasn't singing and dancing...they were having a Friday Church service, which was stopped. Please go back and read the first post slowly and pay attention this time.
And just for the record, the hymns sung at church are not ridiculously offensive to just *any *muslim. All the muslims that I know, distant relatives included, are extremely open minded and do not get offended by the practices of other religions. So, please do not generalise.
You obviously have trouble reading things properly before making sweeping statements about other people, so I'll just leave you be now.


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> I'm probably going to get into trouble for this, but, if loud music, singing, dancing isn't allowed...then maybe they need to lower the volume of their call to prayer and also the lengthy sermons that follow.


Quoting again because pamela is in denial.

Starting your post with 'I'm probably going to get into trouble' is an indicator that you are aware of the inflammatory and offensive nature of your post.

If you have nothing further to add then I suggest quitting while you're ahead (as you've suggested), as your own words are doing the talking.



Also, again, read my posts, I have not said that hymns are offensive. Are you intentionally misreading???


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

M123 said:


> Quoting again because pamela is in denial.
> 
> Starting your post with 'I'm probably going to get into trouble' is an indicator that you are aware of the inflammatory and offensive nature of your post.
> 
> If you have nothing further to add then I suggest quitting while you're ahead (as you've suggested), as your own words are doing the talking.


Please read the post above your's. I said what I had to say...I'm not going to get into a slanging match with you. So there really is no point about quitting....you are just not worth my time. Simple and clear.


----------



## Vetteguy (Jan 3, 2010)

M123
As I stated...Let's not use this thread to bash one another.. I am refraining from a pissing contest with you about my military career. We will rehash this if we ever meet in person. So let this STOP now.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

M123 said:


> Your US Army status is hardly a good thing.
> 
> 
> > Did you serve in the military? It takes a bigger person to go out there and serve for a country, regardless if you agree or disagree with the actions, but just to serve your country. You dear sir, are a complete jackie!


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> M123 said:
> 
> 
> > Your US Army status is hardly a good thing. QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

M123 said:


> You initially equated the Call to prayer and sermons in a Muslim country, with singing and dancing, which is ridiculously offensive to any muslim.
> .


Not the case at all, some Muslims that I know actually want to see people eating openly and having fun precisely because it makes their time not being able to do so more difficult and thought provoking.

You do seem to support everything re UAE/Arab/Islam in general, so much so that you could well be a convert, or at the very least one who brown noses the locals.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> You dear sir, are a complete jackie!


Makes a change, it's normally me you call that...


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Now now children.
Politics and religion, always the argument and war starters.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

excuse my total ignorance - whats a jackie?


----------



## Vetteguy (Jan 3, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> M123 said:
> 
> 
> > Your US Army status is hardly a good thing.
> ...


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Not the case at all, some Muslims that I know actually want to see people eating openly and having fun precisely because it makes their time not being able to do so more difficult and thought provoking.
> 
> You do seem to support everything re UAE/Arab/Islam in general, so much so that you could well be a convert, or at the very least one who brown noses the locals.



I'm certainly not a convert, I'm a British Arab Muslim, and I'm sure in my posts I've criticised many things that happen here.

I am very accustomed to people eating and being normal in the UK as I've grown up in London.

My point of contention, is that when people who know very little about Islam, and Arabic culture, criticise Muslims and Arabs, and that borders on the prejudice/racial barriers.

With my background being as it is, perhaps I have an added appreciation for some of the cultural sensitivities. 

That being said, I don't think it takes any genius, and I'm sure you understand this being one of the more 'aware' expats, that if you say to a Muslim during the Athan 'hey mate, that music is really loud, they should turn it down', then it will be pretty offensive.

My tone throughout isn't supposed to be aggressive, I am just responding to some of these points in whatever way I can.


----------



## Vetteguy (Jan 3, 2010)

wandabug said:


> excuse my total ignorance - whats a jackie?


I believe it's a nice way of calling one a JACKA$$


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

If anything, your posts just seem to highlight what is wrong with this place. If someone says something about muslims/emiratis and they dont like it, its prejudice and racial. I am glad none of my emirati friends are like that. Even more glad that my muslim friends in the states (two are in the us army by the way) are able to cut up and clown and pick fun at themselves and their own religion. 

Really, cant we all just get along...


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

Judging by the tone of Lynxgirl's posts, I would expect nothing less


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

M123 said:


> Judging by the tone of Lynxgirl's posts, I would expect nothing less


It's Jynxgirl..not Lynxgirl.


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> If anything, your posts just seem to highlight what is wrong with this place. If someone says something about muslims/emiratis and they dont like it, its prejudice and racial. I am glad none of my emirati friends are like that. Even more glad that my muslim friends in the states (two are in the us army by the way) are able to cut up and clown and pick fun at themselves and their own religion.
> 
> Really, cant we all just get along...



There was a guy in the UK who replaced every headline in the news about Arabs or Muslims, with the word 'black'.

In this little experiment, pretty much every newspaper article had a racist headline.

Nobody is playing a race card, but when you get an American from Bushville, who thinks people that join the army are heroes regardless of their actions, jumping in with 'female mutilation and marriage after menstruation' then one has to wonder your intentions.


----------



## desres (Oct 31, 2009)

guys .. we all have our own beliefs in religions etc but think we can discuss them without nationality bashing .. lets face it some of us agree & some of us dont 

I think if we choose to live here we have to follow the rules its as simple as that .. wheather we like it or not .. i myself find it confusing at times .. but its best to keep that to myself 
the one thing i find very unfair is when someone doesent agree .. its the usual well 'go home if you dont like it " after all who are we to tell EACH OTHER to go anywhere its just a discussion on peoples views or ..... should be 

Lets face it expats all over the world dont always agree with that countries rules & regulations but we have to deal with them in whatever way we can & not start turning against each other because of them ..


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

M123 said:


> Nobody is playing a race card, but when you get an American from Bushville, who thinks people that join the army are heroes regardless of their actions, jumping in with 'female mutilation and marriage after menstruation' then one has to wonder your intentions.


Its ok. You are prejudist. Its fine. I dont mind. 

I think any person who puts their life on the life for their country, including british, afghan, uae, american, etc, are heroes if they have the balls to anty up and go into the military. When you join the military, even if you dont agree, you have to go and do. It is serving your country. I am sorry you dont hold the same sentiment.


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> Its ok. You are prejudist. Its fine. I dont mind.
> 
> I think any person who puts their life on the life for their country, including british, afghan, uae, american, etc, are heroes if they have the balls to anty up and go into the military. When you join the military, even if you dont agree, you have to go and do. It is serving your country. I am sorry you dont hold the same sentiment.



More often than not, military is a last resort for people who didn't do well academically. This is why there is a large number of Mexican's and Blacks in the US army for example. They didn't get a great education and it was a last resort.

In countries like the US or UK, people have a right to refuse to do a job where they might kill someone. Some countries unfortunately do not.

It's not just putting your life on the line, it's also allowing yourself to be used as a pawn for murder. After all, it's not like the US are under any threat of invasion from a foreign country.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

M123 said:


> I'm certainly not a convert, I'm a British Arab Muslim, and I'm sure in my posts I've criticised many things that happen here.
> 
> I am very accustomed to people eating and being normal in the UK as I've grown up in London.
> 
> ...


Well it is very aggressive and I am quite certain that was deliberate from the personal comments you have made. 


People are entitled to have different opinions and views, as long as they are reasonably expressed. This applies to everyone. 

The thread will be closed if the arguing continues. Make it a discussion without attacks and it can stay open.
-


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Keep bashing M123, I dont mind. 

I would like you to tell the very nice emirati friend I have that is a soldier here that... he would probly not be very kind to you.


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> Keep bashing M123, I dont mind.
> 
> I would like you to tell the very nice emirati friend I have that is a soldier here that... he would probly not be very kind to you.


Well if his English is good and he can understand my posts, I'm sure he'll be fine.

As for you, calling me a 'jackie' and 'prejudist' <sic> and other personal attacks, perhaps you should actually tell your emirati friends how much you hate it here and how it's a means to an end.

Basically tell them all you've told this board 

have fun.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

M123 said:


> you should actually tell your emirati friends how much you hate it here and how it's a means to an end.


Do you honestly think my emirati friends would not already know this? I am not the type of girl to keep my mouth shut.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

You see, it is possible to be Muslim, Arab _and_ open-minded. Just because someone has different opinions, that is not a reason to dislike them. 
-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

M123 said:


> More often than not, military is a last resort for people who didn't do well academically. This is why there is a large number of Mexican's and Blacks in the US army for example. *They didn't get a great education and it was a last resort.
> *
> _In countries like the US or UK, people have a right to refuse to do a job where they might kill someone. Some countries unfortunately do not._
> 
> It's not just putting your life on the line, it's also allowing yourself to be used as a pawn for murder. After all, it's not like the US are under any threat of invasion from a foreign country.


*Unbelievable - and you had the audacity to call me a troll???*

_Correct me if I'm wrong, but I wasn't aware that the USA had mandatory National Service, so perhaps these guys join because they WANT to make the world a better place._

I don't think it's to do with the USA being invaded, that realistically wont happen, I think it's got more to do with them wanting to protect their interests in the wider world. Eg. Iran now has Nuclear power, allegedly they'll be able to make so called "dirty bonb" with the radioactive junk they'll be producing. Now what would happen if that ended up in (say) Cuba or Venezuela and was fired at the USA? Hypothetical yes, but you gotta think outside the box.

I'm no fan of the USA btw, but your blinkered and stereotypical view is way out of line.

Anyways, :focus:, I was surprised that the service went ahead yesterday, on asking the manager here he said that they had a letter from the police saying it had been okayed.

Nice bit of tolerance there I thought, live and let live and all that.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Well he does have a motorcylce... (the military uae guy  ) and I do ride and I like him for his motorcycle, he for me being a girl who rides. 

We cant let a little thing like religion get in our way.


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> Do you honestly think my emirati friends would not already know this? I am not the type of girl to keep my mouth shut.


All Emiratis are not equal. I've met some wonderful ones and I've met some terrible ones.

as for you Elphaba, I am quite amazed that you are comfortable with the tone of Jynxgirl's posts, yet not mine.

I'd hate to think you have a grudge.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

M123 said:


> All Emiratis are not equal. I've met some wonderful ones and I've met some terrible ones.
> 
> as for you Elphaba, I am quite amazed that you are comfortable with the tone of Jynxgirl's posts, yet not mine.
> 
> I'd hate to think you have a grudge.


Stop making ridiculous assumptions. I also suggest you re-read forum rules...
-


----------



## Vetteguy (Jan 3, 2010)

Can't we all just get along.... Lets go for a pint and talk football or anything but Religion or Politics. This is really getting off topic


----------



## wonderwoman (Nov 14, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> I dont care for it here at all, that is an understatement. But shall stay as its a means to an end. Sorry.


why should you apologise for believing in your views if people read and do not like what you have written then thats there problem!not yours good on you for speaking out for what you believe in!!


----------



## tamarbutah (Jan 25, 2010)

Sorry but if you don't like the rules of any country it's better to leave it if possible.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Closing this thread now.


----------

